# dustless hand sanding



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I am wondering if anybody has a good system for dustless detail sanding. We often use Porter Cable disk sanders for the big stuff. And follow up with sanding sponges for the angles and small detail stuff. Also, what is presently the best sandpaper / pad setup for a dustless disk sander.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

No such thing. If infection control is required then it must be tented. Dustless sanding is impossible and sponging lowers quality. Pick which one you want. it always cracked me up when the general would ask for this with a straight face.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> . Dustless sanding is impossible and sponging lowers quality.


By sponge sanding, I mean a dry fine grit sanding sponge. Not a wet sponging of the mud. And this fine sanding done in conjunction with shining a powerful light down the walls does indeed improve the finish. The only time we would damp sponge is just before painting a level five or level 4 plus finish. We damp sponge off all dust and furred paper to give the painter a nearly dust free surface to paint. Using a damp, and constantly rinsed sponge. Not dripping wet which will dissolve the mud ... A dustless sander such as a Festool or Porter Cable does not completely eliminate dust, it traps 90 percent of it. I am looking for the best system to remove most of the dust from the workplace during hand sanding, after disk sanding. Now we sometimes use a hepa vacuum hand held beneath the sanding sponge. But this is cumbersome. So I am seeing if someone has a better way to address this.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> By sponge sanding, I mean a dry fine grit sanding sponge. Not a wet sponging of the mud. And this fine sanding done in conjunction with shining a powerful light down the walls does indeed improve the finish. The only time we would damp sponge is just before painting a level five or level 4 plus finish. We damp sponge off all dust and furred paper to give the painter a nearly dust free surface to paint. Using a damp, and constantly rinsed sponge. Not dripping wet which will dissolve the mud ... A dustless sander such as a Festool or Porter Cable does not completely eliminate dust, it traps 90 percent of it. I am looking for the best system to remove most of the dust from the workplace during hand sanding, after disk sanding. Now we sometimes use a hepa vacuum hand held beneath the sanding sponge. But this is cumbersome. So I am seeing if someone has a better way to address this.


Gotcha, this just brought back memories of battles of bs claims that we could provide a dustless finish. They didn't want to build containment.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Gotcha, this just brought back memories of battles of bs claims that we could provide a dustless finish. They didn't want to build containment.


No. That is a completely different issue. I am just trying to make things a little less miserable for the person sanding and creating nuisance dust. When we sand, we still would use a dust mask and eye protection, even though a "dustless sander " is being used. And containment measures appropriate to the requirements of job will also be used.


----------



## GATORBILL (Nov 6, 2017)

Look at the Festool product. They offer many handheld tools that connect directly to their vacuum. Warranty good on this product and the drive shaft rarely breaks. Initially sticker shock but not if you break down the cost of use


----------

